# Can the Pats make playoffs w/o Tom



## Bradysupafan (Oct 26, 2008)

It is time for playoff like football in the NFL. Can the patriots still make the playoffs without the greatest qb of all time. Well if they lose today they dont.


----------



## nevrsummr13 (Mar 5, 2008)

Bradysupafan said:


> It is time for playoff like football in the NFL. Can the patriots still make the playoffs without the greatest qb of all time. Well if they lose today they dont.


of course they can man
its not gonna be easy but it can definitely be done 
unfortunately were down right now but were not out


----------



## sillywillybubba (Oct 15, 2006)

i dont think there is any doubt they can make the playoffs...however they have to keep getting the job done, including beating these [email protected] dolphins today...i will say, i am not a real big fan of this team with out brady...i think he was a big reason why their defense wasnt exposed as the frauds they are..


----------



## JT42 (Dec 31, 2006)

They certainly can and I sure hope they do since I am a huge Pats fan but they are in a tough division so they are gonna have to play extremely well and they have a tough opponent next week in the Steelers


----------

